# Masterbuilt MPS 230s Modifications



## OldSmoke (Oct 10, 2020)

I am in the process of modifying my smoker to operate at lower smoking temps and to make the burner more wind resistant. We live at the west end of the Columbia Gorge and it gets pretty darned windy. I am attempting to build a dead air plenum. I’ll be adding screens to keep out the critters. I’ve got a ham ready to go when I get it finished!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2020)

Interesting!
Al


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 10, 2020)

Progress is being made. I painted the parts with a textured paint to match the original coating. I will reassemble it tomorrow and test it out. We have had wind storms, thunder, and over 1.5 inches of rain today. Kinda tough to paint...


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 11, 2020)

The Frankenbuilt smoker lives! I am very pleased and a bit surprised it works so well. Sometimes these projects just don’t deliver to the level of the effort.


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 11, 2020)

The combination of the wind skirt, needle valve, and two-stage regulator has settled down the temp control. It holds steady temps tested at 120 and 240. I used a box fan to test the wind resistance. It varied only one degree from the target temps. I think that may be caused by wind blowing into the vent located on the back. Previously, the temp would swing all over for seemingly no reason.

Tomorrow I will test drive it with a ham.


----------



## Againes85 (Nov 25, 2020)

OldSmoke said:


> The combination of the wind skirt, needle valve, and two-stage regulator has settled down the temp control. It holds steady temps tested at 120 and 240. I used a box fan to test the wind resistance. It varied only one degree from the target temps. I think that may be caused by wind blowing into the vent located on the back. Previously, the temp would swing all over for seemingly no reason.
> 
> Tomorrow I will test drive it with a ham.
> 
> View attachment 466468


Oldsmoke what are you using for smoke? smoketube? or cast iron skillet?


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a cast iron skillet, but I am using an A-Maze-N tray more often. I have found that when smoking at lower temperatures or using hardwood like hickory, the tray works much more reliably.


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 25, 2020)

BTW, this is a shot of the bottom of the wind skirt.


----------



## Againes85 (Nov 30, 2020)

OldSmoke said:


> I have a cast iron skillet, but I am using an A-Maze-N tray more often. I have found that when smoking at lower temperatures or using hardwood like hickory, the tray works much more reliably.
> 
> View attachment 472490



Old Smoke where are you putting your tray at? I have tried both the tube and the tray and they keep going out on my from what I believe it lack of oxygen.


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 30, 2020)

To the right of the tray is a butterfly vent. It looks a bit crowded, I still had things to load.


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 30, 2020)

I am experimenting with “baffling” the smoke. I moved the tray to the center of the lowest rack and put the drip tray to the back. The hope is the smoke won’t just travel straight up the back wall and out the vent. I want to make it spread out and surround the meat first.

It’s just one of those things you ponder while watching the smoke with a nice drink.


----------

